# which fish?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

OK- who can advise me what to put in my 3ft?? 

I currently have 6 platty (and one baby) and a baby BN pleco. 
Who are getting moved into my 2.5ft tank.

I want something that is bigger than a platty but not so big that I can have only one or two (my tank is 127L and its 17" tall, not a short tank)

I don't like gourami. (the kissing ones especially... I dont mind the honey/dwarf)
Killifish and Cichlids are out by elimination - I don't want to have to feed larvae and flies and cichlids are a little complified for me.

I want something interesting to look at that isnt toooo hard to look after.

I am getting a medium sized pleco shortly so will need to be ok with her.

Obviously I will take the time to research them before I order them


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

You could try rainbowfish - they are beautiful to look at, peaceful and easy to look after.


----------

